# Cheap pregnancy tests



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

I just wondered if anyone knew anything about cheap pregnancy tests, they are by acon, and say they can detect 10 something or other forgotten now, but defo 10, but the expensive ones say 25, are they rubbish, would they give a false neg or pos if used?

thanks
bitbit


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

erm 

i bought some acon in bulk heaps of them and they are perfectly fine i tesed every day during 2ww and saw the remanents of the HCG jab go and the pos start ! mine said they tested over 25mIU/ml 

Love Mini xx


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanx Mini


So are they just as good as say first response or something, and is it best to use them first thing?

cheers
bitbit


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

well 

i used first response once before but didnt get on with it ........... it left a warkermark where the 2nd line should be and we spent all our time saying is it or isnt it 

i used the acon and the digital clearblue ones 

Love Mini xx


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi

Just to say I used acon very early in my 2ww and picked up a line v. quickly.

As Mini said some of the tests when you are testing show a water mark so u r not sure if it is a line or not, but these didnt. Good Luck


Zoe.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you for your replies, did you use them with first wee or anytime during the day?


cheers

bitbit
xxxx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

I always used it with first wee as instructed on all of them but they do say it will say positive if there is enough HCG in your urine 

good luck xx


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi
If you r thinking of testing soon wait til the morning as is v. early.

Good Luck

Zoe.x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanx again Zoe M and Mini

Well i used 3 yes 3 this this morning (well i do have 40 of them lol )

and i dont know if i'm seeing things but there is a very faint line on all them, I used one with just water too, just to make sure its not on that one too and there is nothing apart from control line on there. i'm not going to read to much into it but i will do another (probably 3 tomorrow morning to see if i get the same.)

Thank you
Bitbit
xxxxxxxx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

you sound just like me when i was first testing this time round 

i got dh to pee on one just to check to make sure i didnt have faulty postive ones 

it is rather early for you to test when did you last have your trigger injection ? the trigger HCG can take between 7 - 14days to get out of your system depends on the person 

but how exciting to see a faint line 

Love Mini xx


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Mini 

i had trigger on the 4th dec, i did one yesterday as well to see if trigger was gone and it was completely neg. but like i said i will do some more tomorrow to see if its any darker.

thank

love

bitbit
xxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I used the Acon 10 ones too.  They came in a little plastic cartridge, and I had to use a pipette to put a drop of wee on a gap in the cartridge.  I used them early (about day 6 or 7) and got a positive, which was obviously the Pregnyl shot, and then kept testing each day until I got a neg, which showed me the HCG was out of my system.  I then got a faint positive on day 11 which resulted in Ben    I didn't get a positive on Clear Blue until day 14.  

Good luck!  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

thank you everyone

i went and brought 2 first response ones yesterday too, did one yesterday and one this morning both   . i had pregnyl jab on 4th do you think it will be out of my system now, as it was 2 weeks ago today.

take care

bitbit
xxxx


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi Bitbit

I would think that the trigger injection is now out of your system and that you have a   , how exciting!!

Love
Kel
xxx


----------



## shelly77 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi bitbit

i have also been using first responce tests, i used one on day 10 of 2ww and got a BFP then i used on again this morning (day 12) and got BFP again.

i am hoping and praying they are right for both of us but i am still going to buy a clear blue today to test on Monday (14th day, test day)

id say it's looking like a wonderful Christmas

take care

Shelly77


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Bitbit3 

I think you have cracked it ! 

wooohooo merry christmas 

Love Mini xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Sounds like Congrats are in order to me Bitbit  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Bitbit and Shelly,

Congrats it looks like everything is good for you both, i'm due to test on 22nd a far to scared to test early.  Have a fantastic christmas  

love Shelley x


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

CONGRATS Shelly and Bitbit - well done 'santas babes' what a christmas in your house's!   

        

Clare
x


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks sooo much everyone

I am still a little scared that something may change between now and 23rd, i did another this morning and lines are still there.

thanks again everone

bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Yay Bitbit!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
   

love
dotty xxxxx


----------



## Joani (Apr 6, 2004)

Good luck bit bit im thinking of you,
Mini can't believe your gone so far im off into hostipal tonight to have my baby can't wait
will be in contact once i get my self sorted when home
love joani


----------

